# 4 month old untamed cockatiel?



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

I finally posted last night that I am waiting to get my first cockatiel today. That is not working out. Long story.  (Earlier I was supposed to get a different baby from another breeder only to be told the baby bird I wanted had died.) I feel like the cards are stacked against me getting a bird.

Earlier this week I contacted a woman who lives near me who raises tiels and she has a 4-month-old beautiful boy. He is not hand tamed but is caged with his sister who is very tame. She told me she thinks he will be tame, or can be, if he is separated from her. She also clipped his wings but one side is missing the long feathers. 

I've never had a cockatiel before. Would this particular bird be too much for me? Could I tame him since he is still very young? I also think if I do get him, I'll be getting him out of a not so good situation...

Any advice? I'm attaching a photo of his back.


----------



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

Another photo of him. Can anybody tell by photos if he is indeed a boy? She said he just started singing.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

So, do you not want the sister because it is female, or is she not willing to part with the female?

If he is four months old and not tame, I think it may be a slow process taming him. I could be wrong. I have only had two tiels. One I got at three months old. I have had her for a year now. She's not very friendly toward me, but that may be because she is caged with two other birds. My other tiel I got at eight weeks old, and he was finger tame when I got him. He is very friendly. Just my experience, for what it's worth.

He is cute. I see what you mean about his wings. Did she clip him that way? I would like to see them more balanced in the way they are clipped. I don't mean to sound negative, but is it possible she tried to clip him, and gave up in the middle because he was too hard to handle?

Can you get an agreement with her where she will take him back if he won't tame?

I'd love to see this little guy get a good home, and I'd love to see you get a bird.

I can't tell whether he is a male.


----------



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

dianne said:


> So, do you not want the sister because it is female, or is she not willing to part with the female?


Thank you for the reply! She is keeping the female. I would be happy with a male or female but was hoping to have a male for my first tiel. 

I have all the time and patience in the world so I'm willing to do what it takes. I've read every thread on this forum about untame birds and I know each situation is different... and he is still young or at least I think 4 months old is still young. He was hand tamed when he was very young but I think the lady started handling his sister all the time and not him. He did not freak out when she put her hand in the cage. But he won't step up on her hand and then she tried to catch him and had him flying all over that little cage. 

Not sure how to explain it, but I almost felt as if this bird was silently communicating with me. I saw intelligence in his eyes and haven't been able to quit thinking about him since.


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Your last line you wrote makes me feel he's right for you, I chose mine because he looked at me and gave an all mighty screech and i knew there and then we would be best buddy's, mind you we thought he was a she so he's called Poppy, but he doesn't seem to mind ;o)........Steve


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a little cutie! If you feel a connection to this bird then it's the right bird for you. I believe any tiel can come around with time and patience. As for its' wings, it's really not good to have one side clipped and not the other. I'm not really in favor of clipping but in this case it probably would be better as Diane said for them to be more balanced. I hope you get him.


----------



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you! I decided to call and just go get him. However, I ended up taking home a different bird that I did not see yesterday. This one is tame and is 3 months old. No clue if male or female but THIS bird chose ME.   Funny how things work out sometimes... I will post photos later!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a cutie! Congrats on your new 'tiel! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Wildflower (Jun 16, 2014)

I took a quick photo. He doesn't have a name yet. I wish I could tell if it's a boy or girl! I'll have to pick a name that works either way.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Adorable baby!  He/she looks like a whiteface pied, so sexing visually isn't going to be an option for a long time. You should be able to sex him/her by behaviour.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

How wonderful!
Keep us posted on how s/he's settling in.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

S/he is adorable! Good luck with your new baby!


----------

